# LED Tail Lights on 1967 GTO HELP!!!



## jhatch401 (May 16, 2010)

I am in the process of converting most of my lights to LED. I am wondering if anyone out there has any suggestions for either making or putting together LED tail lights for a 1967 gto. I know Dakota Digital makes them for 270 dollars but I was hoping to do it for a little cheaper. 

I have read where you can make your own lenses but the issue is finding a light strip or bar that I can make to fit the cutouts.

I look forward to any details anyone has.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting, if you proceed be sure to take pictures and post them up for the rest of us. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There are LED light bulbs to replace filament bulbs. See link in post below. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If the link above dosen't work, type in SUPER BRIGHT LEDS - LED Lights & Accessories


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

A few years back I purchased a pair of led rear tail light bulbs. Bulbs are made using 1157 base format. I tried the bulbs in the tail lights and they work very well as stop and running lights, when it came to use as a signal lights they wouldn't work. Turns out that I had to replace my current flasher with a NO LOAD flasher unit. Unfortunately as yet I have not installed the flasher but believe that it should work.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

olde-goat said:


> A few years back I purchased a pair of led rear tail light bulbs. Bulbs are made using 1157 base format. I tried the bulbs in the tail lights and they work very well as stop and running lights, when it came to use as a signal lights they wouldn't work. Turns out that I had to replace my current flasher with a NO LOAD flasher unit. Unfortunately as yet I have not installed the flasher but believe that it should work.


Traditional flashers work on resistance from the bulb elements to heat up and disengage current. LED's don't have resistance, hence the need for the no-load flasher.
I'd be very interested in an economical LED set up for a 67 too....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The load problem is addressed on the link I posted ! Special flasher cures the problem. E


----------



## jhatch401 (May 16, 2010)

*LED strips links*

All very good ideas. I am trying to actually forgo the bulbs and actually have the led strips behind the cutouts of my gto. I have been talking to a few LED suppliers and they sell stips that would work.

You can find them at superbrightleds.com as well oznium.com. 

The problem with these is they are not setup to be dual intensity. What you have to use is a PWM (Pulse Width Modulator). These are also called LED Dimmers. You can buy everything at both places it just will take some time to wire up. 

This is where I am having difficulty. I might buy the strip and dimmers that I need but then I will need to address the turn signals. I think if I can get it to work it would be very cool but I am not that good when it comes to the intricasies of wiring. 

Some great places to research are HIDPLANET.COM and look in the LED forum. This is where i am getting the information from. If anyone has insight on how to wire this it would be very helpful to everyone.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

olde-goat said:


> A few years back I purchased a pair of led rear tail light bulbs. Bulbs are made using 1157 base format. I tried the bulbs in the tail lights and they work very well as stop and running lights, when it came to use as a signal lights they wouldn't work. Turns out that I had to replace my current flasher with a NO LOAD flasher unit. Unfortunately as yet I have not installed the flasher but believe that it should work.


Why hurry!:lol: Eric


----------

